# Edge Rebooting



## runkster

Never had any issues with the Edge so far up until now. This morning when I got up it is stuck in a reboot cycle. System appears to boot up fine and displays the initial Home screen selection menu but after about 10-15 seconds of the menu being on the screen it restarts.

I can see the typical icons on the home screen and if I select a channel right away I can see the current program with no issues, but after the 10-15 seconds of seeing the home screen, it still reboots.

Guess Ill give Tivo a call tonight to see what they say..


----------



## tommage1

runkster said:


> Never had any issues with the Edge so far up until now. This morning when I got up it is stuck in a reboot cycle. System appears to boot up fine and displays the initial Home screen selection menu but after about 10-15 seconds of the menu being on the screen it restarts.
> 
> I can see the typical icons on the home screen and if I select a channel right away I can see the current program with no issues, but after the 10-15 seconds of seeing the home screen, it still reboots.
> 
> Guess Ill give Tivo a call tonight to see what they say..


That is interesting, I have a couple HD upgraded Roamios that started rebooting the same way yesterday. Can see the menu for a small time but then it reboots. I can get it to stop by disconnecting the boxes from the internet. SEEMS like two totally different situations (Edge on TE4 vs two upgraded Roamios on TE3). But the fact that it happened on 3 machines on the same day is strange. Would be interested in knowing if the reboots stop if you disconnect from the internet.


----------



## JxxAxxY

I did have mine reboot last night, but it had to do with fast forwarding and the system freezes then it auto reboots. This has probably happened about 12 to 15 times since owning the edge. Sorry if I muddied up the water.


----------



## runkster

Sure enough, I connected the Edge back up and just left the network (Ethernet) disconnected and it boots up and stays up. I opened the network settings, connected the network, ran the TiVo service connection test which failed on the first attempt, second attempt was successful and proceeded to pull down the latest configuration and 'loaded info' for about 10-15 min.

After updating I rebooted using the option in the TiVo menu and it returned to the same continual reboot loop. Seems as long as I boot it up before connecting the network and then connect the network after it's up and running, it's fine.



tommage1 said:


> That is interesting, I have a couple HD upgraded Roamios that started rebooting the same way yesterday. Can see the menu for a small time but then it reboots. I can get it to stop by disconnecting the boxes from the internet. SEEMS like two totally different situations (Edge on TE4 vs two upgraded Roamios on TE3). But the fact that it happened on 3 machines on the same day is strange. Would be interested in knowing if the reboots stop if you disconnect from the internet.


----------



## tommage1

runkster said:


> After updating I rebooted using the option in the TiVo menu and it returned to the same continual reboot loop. Seems as long as I boot it up before connecting the network and then connect the network after it's up and running, it's fine.


Not for me, anytime I have the internet connected they go into boot loop, even if I connect it while it is stable. Note I am talking about internet, I can be connected to the NETWORK with no internet and be ok. Which is good because that way I can at least access my recordings, watch, transfer whatever.


----------



## runkster

Turns out mine was the same as you described. I called them today just after posting and they are having me send it in for replacement.



tommage1 said:


> Not for me, anytime I have the internet connected they go into boot loop, even if I connect it while it is stable. Note I am talking about internet, I can be connected to the NETWORK with no internet and be ok. Which is good because that way I can at least access my recordings, watch, transfer whatever.


----------



## tommage1

runkster said:


> Turns out mine was the same as you described. I called them today just after posting and they are having me send it in for replacement.


Good luck. Probably drive issues for both of us. What was weird though is it happened on two Tivos for me, one for you, all on the same day. I did some very large recordings on that day, Superbowl with 3 hours extra tacked on, both machines (one cable, one OTA). Plus numerous other recordings.


----------



## pkaytes

tommage1 said:


> Good luck. Probably drive issues for both of us. What was weird though is it happened on two Tivos for me, one for you, all on the same day. I did some very large recordings on that day, Superbowl with 3 hours extra tacked on, both machines (one cable, one OTA). Plus numerous other recordings.


My Edge died after less than three months. After three calls with TIVO, it worked for a while when not connected to the internet (still not acceptable), and now won't even connect with the internet disconnected. Tivo promised to send me a replacement on February 3, which would take 5 business days. It's now close to two weeks and no replacement. The TIVO reps I subsequently spoke to were unresponsive, and resorted to their favorite ploy of not talking until I hung up. I didn't fall for that twice; I asked to speak to a supervisor who was extremely nice on the phone but so far has done nothing to fix my situation. It's a good thing I had an old TIVO in the garage and was able to get it working, or I would have no television for two weeks. It's also a good thing for TIVO that they basically have a monopoly, as the DVRs from cable providers are awful, they don't have to have good customer service. But the cable boxes have 1080P, and not just passthrough. So perhaps they don't have a monopoly.


----------



## janitor53

pkaytes said:


> My Edge died after less than three months. After three calls with TIVO, it worked for a while when not connected to the internet (still not acceptable), and now won't even connect with the internet disconnected. Tivo promised to send me a replacement on February 3, which would take 5 business days. It's now close to two weeks and no replacement. The TIVO reps I subsequently spoke to were unresponsive, and resorted to their favorite ploy of not talking until I hung up. I didn't fall for that twice; I asked to speak to a supervisor who was extremely nice on the phone but so far has done nothing to fix my situation. It's a good thing I had an old TIVO in the garage and was able to get it working, or I would have no television for two weeks. It's also a good thing for TIVO that they basically have a monopoly, as the DVRs from cable providers are awful, they don't have to have good customer service. But the cable boxes have 1080P, and not just passthrough. So perhaps they don't have a monopoly.


Tivo is treating the Edge very oddly, almost like it doesn't exist. I wish they'd update it to fix the issues, I mean they just released this thing a few months ago.


----------



## runkster

Well somehow this issue resolved itself. I left it up and running on my garage TV with no network so it wouldn't reboot, and after leaving it that way for a week I plugged it back into the network..and no more reboots. I restarted it right away, gave it about 15min..and it was fine. A few minutes after, I had it report into tivo, then force rebooted a few times over the next couple hours to see if I could induce the problem again, and no more issues. We have been using it back in the original location/TV for a couple weeks now and it has been perfect since then.
Only other thing I can think of is..I was considering using MoCA and turned it on briefly at the beginning of the week when I had it disconnected from the network. I only had MoCA on for a maybe a minute and then switched it back off..never used it


----------



## JxxAxxY

It has been a long time for me as well. It was happening often with remote presses. Earlier February was probably the last time it rebooted. I also reset the Tivo Edge to fix my issues with the Lux remote. Somewhere between the original version on the Edge and the Updates broke it to where it wouldn't pair no matter what. I had to reset all my devices. 3 mini VOX and the Edge in order to get any remote to pair correctly.


----------



## philco782

JxxAxxY said:


> It has been a long time for me as well. It was happening often with remote presses. Earlier February was probably the last time it rebooted. I also reset the Tivo Edge to fix my issues with the Lux remote. Somewhere between the original version on the Edge and the Updates broke it to where it wouldn't pair no matter what. I had to reset all my devices. 3 mini VOX and the Edge in order to get any remote to pair correctly.


When you say reset, are you referring to the "clear & delete everything" function?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JxxAxxY

Yes that is correct. Sorry about that. Forgot it gives you a few other options under that. clear & delete everything


----------



## philco782

Interesting. My first Edge suddenly lost pairing with the Lux remote and refused to re-pair. Support didn't have me do a C&DE, they just replaced the unit. So far so good.


----------



## JxxAxxY

Even the new mini vox I got for the spare bedroom a couple weeks ago had the same pairing issue. Going from what was installed to the latest version broke it. Would not pair until I did the clear & delete everything. Then it worked just fine. And yes ran into the same issue as you. It worked then all a sudden it stopped and couldn't get it to re-pair.


----------

